# 90718 vs 90714



## pammalou (Dec 26, 2012)

The 90718 will be no longer billable 1/1/2013 however using the 90714 for all Td, from my interpretation, is not correct billing. If you read the description it states, preservative free. If you do not have preservative free what are you to use? Otherwise your medical record will be incorrect, immunization record incorrect and billing incorrect. What a mess! Any help would be appreciated.


----------

